# tired after surgery



## Sarah2628 (Apr 7, 2012)

I had a TT on March 26 I don't have my first appointment scheduled for another week and a half. I'm so tired is this normal or should I call and get my appointment moved up. I'm taking a b- complex to help with energy by 430/500 I can barely keep my eyes open. Any advice


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Sarah, and welcome!

Did they give you a prescription for Synthroid or Levothyroxine (or some other thyroid T4 replacement by some other name)?

If you are not taking any replacement hormone, yes, you will definitely feel tired. Plus, your body is still recovering from the surgery itself.

I'm not sure what caused you to need the TT, but by now, your pathology results should be in...and the only reason I can think of for you to not be taking any thyroid replacement is to prepare for RAI treatment (if they found cancer).


----------



## Sarah2628 (Apr 7, 2012)

They did find a 7mm nodule that came back papilary carcenoma and then when removed they found three lymph nodes that were also cancerous.


----------



## Sarah2628 (Apr 7, 2012)

I was not scared when they told me I had cancer I'm freaking out about the exhaustion I have three active kids in sports I can barely make it to there events. Can't talk to my family my mom just died 7 months ago so my family is still dealing with that so I hate to add to that. I told my dad my thyroid wasn't working so they took it out. Getting overwhelmed


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay...well, that changes things...I sure wish your appointment was sooner. I am sorry to hear about your pathology results, but several of us on this forum have been in your shoes, so feel free to ask us anything you want to know more about! (You can also get a ton of information just by browsing "old" threads if you're interested.)

You need to know your treatment plan and how you should prepare. If you will be getting a dose of RAI (Radioactive Iodine or I-131), then you need to NOT be on any thyroid replacement for a few weeks prior to treatment. Plus, they may want you to do a low-iodine diet for 2 weeks prior to the treatment. I wonder if you can find out your treatment plan before another week and a half goes by. My guess is that you WILL get RAI because your lymph nodes were involved. The RAI will do its best to kill off any "stray" thyroid cancer cells that may still remain.

Are you currently taking any thyroid replacement hormone?


----------



## Sarah2628 (Apr 7, 2012)

No meds just calcium. I think I might call the doc tomorrow. Thanks for listening


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes...that's a good plan!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

I had the same experience...cancerous thyroid with lymph node involvement (three, as well!). Like Octavia said, I wasnt on any hormone replacement so we could go right into RAI. We tested my TSH 14 days after surgery and it was 71. Yup, I was tired. Once it gets above 35-40, they can do the RAI, so I would absolutely ask for blood work. Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah2628 said:


> No meds just calcium. I think I might call the doc tomorrow. Thanks for listening


So many here have been in your shoes and I knew they would rally on your behalf. Call your doctor and let us know. It does sound like you will have to have RAI. Actually, I personally would insist on it. Why not be 100% sure; ya' know?


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Did they know before your TT for sure that it was cancer, or were you like me where they removed it and then had to wait on pathology? My surgeon started me on levothyroxine the day after my TT, and I honestly wish she hadn't. I have to now have the RAI (appt with local endo to schedule it tomorrow), but before that, I'll have to go off the levo, for about 3 weeks, from what I can tell. I'm worried about going off it, as I've never been hypo or hyper, but I wish they hadn't started me on it, because then I could have the RAI that much sooner. I understand that I'd feel like crap right now, but if I'm going to feel like crap in a week or 2, what's the difference?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

teri2280 said:


> Did they know before your TT for sure that it was cancer, or were you like me where they removed it and then had to wait on pathology? My surgeon started me on levothyroxine the day after my TT, and I honestly wish she hadn't. I have to now have the RAI (appt with local endo to schedule it tomorrow), but before that, I'll have to go off the levo, for about 3 weeks, from what I can tell. I'm worried about going off it, as I've never been hypo or hyper, but I wish they hadn't started me on it, because then I could have the RAI that much sooner. I understand that I'd feel like crap right now, but if I'm going to feel like crap in a week or 2, what's the difference?


Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for all of this. Tch; I am so sorry but I sure am glad that it was caught and medical intervention is intervening. That's the good news!


----------



## Sarah2628 (Apr 7, 2012)

I did know before my surgery - i did not know about the lymph nodes. A tad freaked out about that. My appointment is Tuesday. I started taking B-complex vitamin and that has helped out tremedously. No meds yet which i guess is good for me get the RAI done with. keep me posted Good luck with the RAI


----------



## honeylove35 (Apr 26, 2012)

I am having similiar experiance I had a TT on 4/17 and have to take calcium in form of tums I have not heard of any problems i know there was a nodule on my thyroid however I go to the surgeon again on thursday and my endo on the 18th .


----------

